# Mini Duct Tape Launch!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

03091140000121837211 - Thought you could blow up my mailbox when I was just a little newb in the sea, I strongly suggest you stay out of the water! Payback is fun.

03091140000121837228 - Thanks brother!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha! More epic carnage, damn nice!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Ray is on the rampage!! Look Out!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was going to wait till next month but these two needed to launch, they were overdo.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Like I said before, I'm gonna buy stock in duct tape. You seem to like bombing. hahaha. Way to go.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Came home for lunch to see this sitting on the porch.










Initial impressions - OH CRAP!, I pissed off some squirrelly ex-professor who lives deep in the woods. He's obviously sent me a box of anthrax or something! Just look at the box! Death is imminent!

Thankfully the ATF was already on their way. The mailman must have tipped them off - suspicious package, scribbles and scratches on it, lots of duct tape, LOTS OF DUCT TAPE.

Wait.

I thought back to this thread and Ray being so proud of his extraordinary packaging... No, he didn't...










Wow! The Complete Guide to Cigars (I've never read), a copy of Bookies (I've never watched) and 5 awesome cigars!

Montecristo tubos
Gurkha Legend
Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra
Padilla Habano
Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002

Ray, I can't say "Thank You" enough. I'm taking the book and one of the cigars to my club this weekend and I'm going to plop myself down and enjoy them! The only hard part is picking which one I want to smoke first - they seriously all smell awesome. I haven't tried any of them yet, but I do have another Montecristo tucked away in the humi from a Veeral bomb.

And I'll be kicking back tonight with the movie! Thanks again!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice bomb Ray.... I love your shipping methods. lol


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha Epic! Man, I really LOVE duct tape! That stuff is amazing, really gives the bomb a signature trait! lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha Epic! Man, I really LOVE duct tape! That stuff is amazing, really gives the bomb a signature trait! lol


I was just thinking that myself! It's like if package shows up at your door with duct tape, you know who sent it! Nice package Ray. Enjoy the dvd, book and cigars Andrew!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad it arrived brother!

Right now one of my favorite smokes is the Dark Sumatra so I say go with that or the GH Vintage 2002! It's my favorite everyday garage smoke. I just smoked one of those Monte's last week with Batista and it was great, hope you enjoy! The movie fits with your sports contests and well we could all use a nice Cigar read.

Post Office always looks at me weird when I show up with duct tape boxes lol!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Glad it arrived brother!
> 
> Right now one of my favorite smokes is the Dark Sumatra so I say go with that or the GH Vintage 2002! It's my favorite everyday garage smoke. I just smoked one of those Monte's last week with Batista and it was great, hope you enjoy! The movie fits with your sports contests and well we could all use a nice Cigar read.
> 
> Post Office always looks at me weird when I show up with duct tape boxes lol!


I'm surprised they don't have you detained when you show up with duct tape boxes!

The GH Vintage always looks tasty in the pictures - now that it's here I know it smells great, too. I've also been enjoying the normal HdM Excaliburs, but I haven't even seen the Dark Sumatra at the B&M or else I would have bought it already.

And those tubos... Man, I love just cracking the tube to get a blast of cedar! 

This was definitely too cool. Thanks again!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy!

Second Duct tape shows detonation as well


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Second Duct tape shows detonation as well


Yup....










I did however survive the unprovoked attack....:yield:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Uh-oh, freakin duct taped box...










Mad Bombers always leave cryptic little notes...










Then the contents exploded...see previous post (Pic taken by EMT)


















I'm in recovery now, but these great smokes will help me get through.

Ray, you are a class act my brother...but maybe I would watch my back if I were you...just saying...LOL :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Uh-oh, freakin duct taped box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad the Duct tape made it through brother! I hope you enjoy the sharkie. Definitely need to know how the Alt Monte turns out as well. I included a Gurkha from my first trade with ya since I remember you saying you did enjoy the cigar!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll put the Illusione, The Shark and the Padilla to sleep for a few weeks at least. Might check out the Atl. Twang next weekend. Been wanting as you know...to try one LOL...keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

nice one Rock!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes the Shark does need some sleep, purchased in December, don't know how long they rest beforehand! The Illusione is a fantastic smoke I am sure a few weeks will make it even better!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahaa!!

How fun is that?!!!!!! :lol:



:clap2:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome Job Ray!! Way to include Jaws with the shark!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice hits Ray! Having recently recovered from one of your duct tape packages, I can understand how the victims must feel!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This one was long overdue to Johnny, he greeted me on the forum with carnage in a NST, gave me my first Opus and ISOM which are still sleeping deep in the humi  And Andrew is a great BOTL with his contests.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> And Andrew is a great BOTL with his contests.


You're making me blush.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You're making me blush.


How do we know? You have yet to post a picture of yourself!

Great Bombs Ray. They went to two very deserving puff members!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Another great couple of bombs Ray! Good job bro!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> How do we know? You have yet to post a picture of yourself!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/281859-put-face-name-2.html#post3078891


----------

